# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  50 मजेदार कम्प्यूटिंग कहावतें

## bawa009

हर रोज पांच कम्प्यूटिंग  कहावतें 
दस दिन में सूत्र पूरा

----------


## bawa009

1. "कम्प्यूटर भाषा डिजाइन करना तो किसी पार्क में टहलने जैसा है. बस, वो पार्क जुरासिक पार्क होता है"

----------


## bawa009

2. "आप एक गीक हैं यदि ... आप अपने माउस संकेतक से मच्छर मारने की कोशिश करते हैं. ऐसा मेरे साथ हो चुका है. बड़ा भयंकर अनुभव था वो."

----------


## bawa009

3. "जिस प्रोग्राम की मदद फ़ाइलें अच्छी और बड़ी हैं, तो यकीनन वो प्रोग्राम यूजरफ्रेंडली नहीं होगा."

----------


## bawa009

४. "हार्डवेयर: कम्प्यूटर की एक प्रणाली है जहाँ पर लात मारी जा सकता है."

----------


## bawa009

5. "कोई भी बेवकूफ कंप्यूटर का उपयोग कर सकता है. कई करते हैं. "

----------


## sanjeetspice

वा वा लाजवाब  बहुत   अच्छे

----------


## sanjeetspice

> 5. "कोई भी बेवकूफ कंप्यूटर का उपयोग कर सकता है. कई करते हैं. "


हु अच्छी और नैक विचार है आपके

----------


## draculla

एक रोचक सूत्र बना है..
धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या बात है मित्रा।

----------


## NaKShtR

बहुत अच्छे जी , आभार आपका इस ज्ञान के लिए |

----------


## bawa009

6. शुक्र है कि कम्प्यूटरों के पास आर्टीफ़िशियल इंटेलिजेंस होता है. ओरिजिनल होता तो क्या होता?

----------


## bawa009

७. "अगर डिबगिंग बग को दूर करने की प्रक्रिया है, तो प्रोग्रामिंग उन्हें अंदर डालने की प्रक्रिया होनी चाहिए"

----------


## bawa009

8.  "मुझे लगता है कि माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ने .net का नाम जानबूझ कर रखा ताकि वो यूनिक्स की डिरेक्ट्री लिस्टिंग में न दिखाई दे."

----------


## bawa009

9.  "हेल्पडेस्क: आपके कंप्यूटर पर एक आइकन होगा - "मेरा कंप्यूटर". उस पर डबल क्लिक करें.

उपयोगकर्ता: आपका कंप्यूटर मेरे कंप्यूटर पर क्या कर रहा है? "

----------


## bawa009

10. "1f u c4n r34d th1s u r r34lly gr8"

----------


## bawa009

> 10. "1f u c4n r34d th1s u r r34lly gr8"


क्या हुआ दोस्तों मज़ा नहीं आया

----------


## bawa009

११. "हैकिंग प्यार की तरह है. आप प्यार में पड़ते हैं और बाहर निकल आते हैं, और उम्मीद करते हैं कि वापस आते समय आपने ऐसा कोई सुराग नहीं छोड़ा है जिससे आप तक पहुँचा जा सके. "

----------


## bawa009

१२. वायरस और विंडोज के बीच अंतर? " वायरस शायद ही कभी असफल होता हो. "

----------


## bawa009

१३. "दुनिया में 10 तरह के लोग हैं: १ जो बाइनरी समझते हैं, और ० जो नहीं समझते हैं."

----------


## bawa009

14. "इंटरनेट: जहां लोग पुरुष, पुरुष हैं, महिलाएँ, महिलाएँ हैं, परंतु बच्चे जासूसी एजेंट हैं."

----------


## bawa009

१५. "पर्ल के बाद बाकी सब कुछ एसेम्बली भाषा है."

----------


## bawa009

16. "मैं एक सज्जन के साइबर कैफे में गया – वहाँ मुझे 'लैपटॉप नृत्य' की पेशकश की गई."

----------


## bawa009

१७. "एक मूर्ख के बजाए एक गीकी दिखना ज्यादा अच्छा है."

----------


## bawa009

१८. "यदि आप नहीं चाहते कि कंपनी में आपकी जगह कोई कंप्यूटर ले ले, तो कंप्यूटर की तरह काम मत करें, कतई मत करें."

----------


## bawa009

१९. दुनिया का अंत आ रहा है ... बैकअप ले लें अभी ही! "

----------


## bawa009

20 "मैं असामाजिक नहीं हूँ, मैं बस यूजर फ्रेंडली नहीं हूँ"

----------


## bawa009

21. Microsoft: "आपके पास प्रश्न हैं. हमारे पास नृत्य करते पेपर क्लिप हैं. " (टीप -माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट ऑफिस के एक पूर्व संस्करण में मदद के लिए पेपर क्लिप एनीमेशन लगाया शामिल किया गया था.)

----------


## bawa009

22. "लिनक्स यूजर फ्रेंडली है. समस्या ये है कि ये खुद चुनता है कि इसका फ्रेंड कौन हो सकता है. "

----------


## bawa009

23. "प्रोग्रामिंग तो प्यार की तरह है, एक गलती हुई और आपको इसे ताजिंदगी सहारा देते रहना होगा."

----------


## bawa009

२४. "जानवरों की तरह जुतने से भी अगर आपकी समस्याओं का समाधान नहीं हो रह है, तो इसका मतलब है कि आप अपने सामर्थ्य का पर्याप्त प्रयोग नहीं कर रहे हैं."

----------


## bawa009

25. "ऑब्जैक्ट ओरिएंटेड कोड के बारे में बड़ी बात ये है कि यह छोटे, साधारण समस्याओं को विशाल, जटिल दिखने लायक बना सकता है."

----------


## ALBD10

> ११. "हैकिंग प्यार की तरह है. आप प्यार में पड़ते हैं और बाहर निकल आते हैं, और उम्मीद करते हैं कि वापस आते समय आपने ऐसा कोई सुराग नहीं छोड़ा है जिससे आप तक पहुँचा जा सके. "


मित्र अच्छा प्रयास  है लेकिन थोड़ी कमी दिख रही है.

----------

